# Lohman Thunderdome value?



## nhancedsvt (Jan 17, 2013)

Does anyone have an idea of the value of a glass Lohman Thunderdome? It's used and has some dents in the dome but still sounds good. I understand they're pretty desirable and rare, but I never use it. Didn't know what they were going for. Thanks.


----------



## MKW (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow...I figured that call wouldn't be worth more than 3 or 4 dollars. Shocked me!

Mike


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jan 17, 2013)

Sweet. I'll throw it on Ebay and see what happens. Trying to fund a Buice trumpet.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jan 17, 2013)

You have got to be kidding


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 17, 2013)

trkyhntr70 said:


> You have got to be kidding



Just think how much one like James' will be worth in a few more years.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jan 17, 2013)

Jody Hawk said:


> Just think how much one like James' will be worth in a few more years.


----------



## ssm (Jan 17, 2013)

The best plastic call ever made.


----------



## sman (Jan 17, 2013)

I have seen the slate and glass unopened go for over $50.  I still have 2 of the slates and one glass and an orginal striker.  I go on ebay every so often just to see if I can snag one more cheap.  A few years back it was possible, not now.


----------



## sman (Jan 17, 2013)

Think I remember 1 used one in good shape going for $45.  Hope this helps.


----------



## sman (Jan 17, 2013)

See, this one is used.  7 bids $45+


----------



## sman (Jan 17, 2013)

ssm said:


> The best plastic call ever made.



Agree 100%.  Glad to know I'm not crazy.

By the way, the early models did not have the turkey imprint on the bottom.  They were plain.  I heard they were made of the bottom of coke cans.  Not sure.  If you have one of those, used or not, I would expect the bidding to start out at $75.  Watch the one I posted the link to and then you will know where to start yours.


----------



## cpowel10 (Jan 17, 2013)

Is this what y'all are talking about? I bought this thing years ago. Maybe around 2000 or so?


----------



## sman (Jan 17, 2013)

Yep, slates appeared in 95 or so.  The slates came first.  Glass 2 or 3 yrs later.


----------



## sman (Jan 21, 2013)

A new one on eBay right now for $76.  Used one for $50.

This used to be my favorite call before trying custom calls.


----------



## jlt4800 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for the idea...I have a glass and a slate both are dented pretty bad on the bottom but sound good and have original strikers for both.
We'll see how much u can get foe them.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jan 28, 2013)

Ended up getting $68 total for mine. It's in real rough shape with no striker. I was pleased.


----------



## jlt4800 (Jan 28, 2013)

Wow my slate is already up to 16.00 and its only been on a couple of hours. Some guy is already wanting to make offer for both but I told him had to let bidding process work.


----------



## gregg (Jan 28, 2013)

Dang, I've got one of these somewhere, ebay here I come.


----------



## Covehnter (Jan 28, 2013)

Seriously?!?! I have a crystal one in a shoe box somewhere.. . . . . .


----------



## icdedturkes (Feb 4, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lohman-Thunder-Dome-Slate-Turkey-Call-Rare-/121051182267?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=PrWgU%252FCQ202X11bNhhrbF9dJ%252F6k%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 4, 2013)

icdedturkes said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lohman-Thunder-Dome-Slate-Turkey-Call-Rare-/121051182267?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=PrWgU%252FCQ202X11bNhhrbF9dJ%252F6k%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



unreal


----------



## bull0ne (Feb 4, 2013)

icdedturkes said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lohman-Thunder-Dome-Slate-Turkey-Call-Rare-/121051182267?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=PrWgU%252FCQ202X11bNhhrbF9dJ%252F6k%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Quick.  Find the buyer and tie em to a tree till I can get there! I'll sell em all my junk at the same, insane, overinflated rate and retire!


----------



## sman (Feb 4, 2013)

Man I love mine, but for $300+ bucks I would sell a couple of em and see some guys in Perry.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Feb 4, 2013)

icdedturkes said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lohman-Thunder-Dome-Slate-Turkey-Call-Rare-/121051182267?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=PrWgU%252FCQ202X11bNhhrbF9dJ%252F6k%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



I didn't get near that much for mine, but I sold it and put the funds towards a Buice trumpet. I think I'm coming out WAY ahead.


----------



## jlt4800 (Feb 4, 2013)

The two I have on there now are up over 40$ with 3 1/2 hrs to go.


----------



## PaulD (Feb 4, 2013)

The Neil Cost of production calls. LOL!!! I got good money out of the ones I sold!


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 4, 2013)

My thunderdome has been the last thing many gobblers have heard. I'll keep it I recken.


----------



## sman (Feb 5, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> My thunderdome has been the last thing many gobblers have heard. I'll keep it I recken.



Mine as well. Still have 3.  Seen times where a gobbler wouldn't answer anything but it.  Especially while trolling.   Guess it's the pitch.


----------



## powerdogg55 (Feb 5, 2013)

I got to digging around in my turkey stuff and found a brand new in the original "unopened" package slate thunderdome with the carbon fiber stiker. Model number 866.


----------



## jlt4800 (Feb 6, 2013)

I saw one like that go for over 177.00. Just a week ago.


----------



## chobrown (Feb 6, 2013)

So is this a fad or the next biggest saught after call? Lol. The reason I ask is because I have an aluminum thunderdome. Wonder how much it could bring? Think about putting the reserve around $450 . Any takers before I list it? Haha


----------



## sman (Feb 6, 2013)

The aluminum was the last one they made.  It was poopoo.  I bought one for $5.  But hey you can always give it a whirl.


----------

